# Motion Auto Show and Expo - Sun. May 20, 2012



## Rollnnn (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey everyone, I want to invite you all out to the Motion Auto Show & Expo on SUnday May 20, 2012 at the Long Beach Convention Center. Its a really cool show. Its a mega show that is a beacon of the Sport Compact lifestyle, culture, community and Industry. The Motion Auto Show is the definitive place for manufacturers, hardcore car show competitors, and automotive enthusiasts to meet, listen, learn, and share. It is the place where man and machine unite to become one in an automotive nirvana. We represent the pinnacle of automotive lifestyle. We represent you.Hope to see you there!!!


*
If anyone is interested in showing or being part of the Motion Street Team please let me know. Post here or send me a pm. Thanks!!*​


----------



## Rollnnn (Feb 17, 2012)

General Admission pre-sale tickets are available here:
Motion Auto Show - Tickets & Registration on Sale Now


----------



## Rollnnn (Feb 17, 2012)

please like us on facebook for your chance to win tickets to the show and to get the most recent updates...

https://www.facebook.com/MotionAutoShow

thanks!


----------

